# Catholic teachers payrate in Australia



## Jess space Ica (Oct 30, 2021)

Good morning!  I'm newish to Australia (we moved over in 2019 from Wales to WA) and our son is about to start high school. We were going to enrol him in a Catholic high school but then a friend (who is not a teacher herself but apparently is friends with teachers) told us she wouldn't send her daughter who is the same age as my son to a Catholic school despite being Catholic (not for the quality of the education) but because she feels bad for the teachers. According to my friend, Catholic high school teachers earn less money than private and public teachers and have have more classes, as in their 1.0 of full time work would be 1.2 in private and public schools. And what Catholic schools considers 0.8 would be about 1.0 for public and private, with less pay. I was like what?? And feel I need a second opinion on this. Because surely not?
According to my friend the pay scale is:
Catholic last
Public in the middle
And then Private at the top.
I'm slightly sceptical of the more hours/less pay than private and public, but may believe the lower pay part.
I'm not a teacher myself, but am curious now.

Can anything confirm this?

As our local Catholic schools does look very nice, but I may switch to our local private school which is the same cost if that is true, our son starts next year, and I just want him to have teachers who are appreciated and paid right.
If Catholic teachers are paid less on average in Western Australia, does anyone know why?

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Student251994 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi I work for a catholic high school in syd.
I can say for certain that catholic school teachers in syd (not sure about WA) get more than public high school teachers. 
They have better superannuation, job security and benefits (longer holidays etc) than public

Hope this helps.


----------



## proper (Nov 15, 2021)

> Good morning!  I'm newish to Australia (we moved over in 2019 from Wales to WA) and our son is about to start high school. We were going to enrol him in a Catholic high school but then a friend (who is not a teacher herself but apparently is friends with teachers) told us she wouldn't send her daughter who is the same age as my son to a Catholic school despite being Catholic (not for the quality of the education) but because she feels bad for the teachers. According to my friend, Catholic high school teachers earn less money than private and public teachers and have have more classes, as in their 1.0 of full time work would be 1.2 in private and public schools. And what Catholic schools considers 0.8 would be about 1.0 for public and private, with less pay. I was like what?? And feel I need a second opinion on this. Because surely not?
> According to my friend the pay scale is:
> Catholic last
> Public in the middle
> ...


It may depend on the school. I teach at a Catholic school and the parents are mostly ok. Sure I get one or two who think that their child is perfect, but most have high but reasonable expectations


----------



## yangtulo (2 mo ago)

Well, simply beautiful, I heard this Snake io game today and it's on my favorites list, I feel something thank you!


----------

